# Anyone on Millie's Wolfheart?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I've been looking at it. 

It's more expensive than Fishmongers but their amount they suggest is less 180g serving whereas my puppy would need between 170-225g and 225-335g for my older dog. which seems a big difference if she needed the maximum 335g v only 180g on MWH? 

I wondered if anyone else was on MWH and could tell me how much they feed their dog (s) and how long a bag lasts? 

The 10kg is £10 more than the Fishmongers 10kg but could work out better value if didn't need to buy it as often. 

This would be for 2 dogs been fed on it - a 4 month old puppy and 11 and 1/2 year old dog. .. surely they wouldn't both need just exactly 180g of it? 

Thanks


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hii,

I spoke through with Mark and June (the owners of Millie's Wolfheart) about the feeding guides and they said often its fed less than the recommended amounts which is what I have found 

Molly is 30kg and eats 300g a day.

When Cleo was on it she was fed 80g a day and she is 8kg.

So I found myself feeding 10g for every 1kg in body weight 

I think fishmongers worked out more to feed when I looked at it in the past xx


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Thanks. 

The spots he had on tummy have gone on wafcol and not itching as much. he not putting on weight though and when increase food his poo's are all runny after first one... but less food is less calories and he's not gaining. 

I thought as its designed for high energy working dogs it may have more calories in a smaller amount without having to over feed him and him getting the squits again!! 

It has higher protein and different types and they are bringing out a multi meat food end of feb.. duck and two other meats which I can't remember off-hand without looking at site again. 

so wondering if gluten free meat based proteins would be better than just fish based one?


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi ITP

I am also looking at this one if Fish mongers doesn't work out for Beau - given Inca and JJs requirements I would look at Millie's, Orijen or Taste of the wild over fishmongers if you can afford to do it. All are very similar ingredients and grain free.

We tried Orijen early on and it didn't suit Beaus tum but was good for coat and itching - I think fishmongers works for his tum but as you say, hard to keep weight on without soft poop.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I cannot recommend the food enough! My hound is the fussiest dog I have met when it comes to food - she didn't even have to thnk about eating Millie's, it was love at first bite and she hasn't refused a meal since.

Yes it's lamb, duck and rabbit I believe.

Sounds like your wee man has an allergy. You're definitely doing the right thing by staying away from grains  xx


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

trust me to find a dog that was also gluten intolerant! - as I am also.. so well used to checking every ingredient.. mine is mainly wheat.. I'm not sure about oats I love them for breakfast but they go straight through me! .. I also have severe nut allergy which is a pain cos alot of the GF breakfast cereals contain nuts in place of the wheat/grains etc! 

I think MWH is based in Keighley and I'm in West Yorks myself so like to support local business I think I'll start with them but waiting for new duck, lamb & rabbit to see if he does better on that. That's out end of Feb I believe. 

I need to invest in some scales too to make sure he's getting the right amount!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Can I be really cheeky and ask if someone could post the ingredients for the MWH salmon and veg please?

I can't get their website to work and now I know that 1) they're local enough to me to go be able to pick up the food, and 2) the food is fish based I'm really interested to check this food out.

Thank goodness I only bought a small bag of Orijen for them to try :lol: 

Oh, and sorry for the hijack IncaThePup


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Can I be really cheeky and ask if someone could post the ingredients for the MWH salmon and veg please?
> 
> I can't get their website to work and now I know that 1) they're local enough to me to go be able to pick up the food, and 2) the food is fish based I'm really interested to check this food out.
> 
> ...


Sure 

MWH Salmon and Veg;

Ingredients:Salmon (min 69.68%), sweet potato, potato flake, salmon meal, salmon oil, pea fibre, lucerne, salmon gravy, vitamins, minerals, monosodium phosphate, mixed herbs (thyme, marjoram, oregano, parsley, sage), joint pack (clucosamine, MSM, chondroitin sulphate), dried cranberry, aniseed, fenugreek, spinach flakes, carrot flakes, dried apple, lovage powder, seaweed meal, camomile powder, burdock root powder, dandelion herb, peppermint

xxx


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Never mind, typically as soon as I posted the website decided to cooperate :lol: 

Quite liking the look of it so far.....


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> Sure
> 
> MWH Salmon and Veg;
> 
> ...


Cross posted with you but thank you very much anyway :biggrin:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I've been looking at it.
> 
> It's more expensive than Fishmongers but their amount they suggest is less 180g serving whereas my puppy would need between 170-225g and 225-335g for my older dog. which seems a big difference if she needed the maximum 335g v only 180g on MWH?
> 
> ...


i was tempted, but at the time I looked the main ingreidients were fish, but noticed they had a meat on due early 2013
(My eldest wont eat the fish ones)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I was looking at the meat one too. 

I asked on Collie forum and some have said collies don't do well on too high protein it makes them aggressive after I told them about the dry food index and green been the good ones and the orange and red been the lower quality ones but most of them are feeding foods from orange list and some were recommended Chappie by their vets which is red on here! 

They say 70% protein ones are too high for a collie. Some say its just wheat to avoid and maize and oats as fillers are ok but obviously that's down to each dog. 

Interestingly JJ has got more snappy and started growling more always trying to bit my hands I've had to buy a muzzle to teach him it goes on with 5 mins time out if he persists in snapping at my hands as they are already painful and sore with the cold. I put it down to him teething though and his teeth maybe bothering him as some puppy teeth have fallen out and some adult ones starting to come through. He also started ignoring whistle and calls in garden which is a pain cos I haven't been able to take him out on lead with the snow and ice I can't get wheelchair into garden. 

wondering if anyone else with Pedigree Border Collies are on the more expensive high protein foods and if it affected their behaviour? or special diet? 

someone mentioned royal canin gastro-intestinal but says on site its fed after bouts of diarrhea or if your dog has been diagnosed with colitis etc 

so not sure what to go with now!  Sure it won't help if I keep changing him to try different samples if he does have digestion problems with all grains! 

so how bad are the 'orange' foods, if dog won't tolerate green or affects their behaviour?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes I think collies do best on the middle of the road food my rough can't tolerate the greens ones ( on here ) as they are to rich. Hope you find one that suits then stick to it. I feed Bracken a fish diet kibble as he has an allergy to anything with chicken in. Which forum were you looking on??


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> so how bad are the 'orange' foods, if dog won't tolerate green or affects their behaviour?


The 'orange' listed foods aren't bad as such, some of them are pretty good in fact and are only not in the 'green' food band because they don't have as high a meat content as some of the better quality foods.

You are right that it's food based on wheat to avoid but there is some question about maize too as it's not something that dogs can digest easily. The fact is pretty much all of the foods have some sort of carbohydrate filler in them, from the lowest quality foods with unspecified cereals and maize, to the middle of the range with rice & oats, to the highest quality foods with potatoes.

It's about finding the right balance for your dog, some people prefer to go grain free, others are happy enough to use foods with grains like rice/oats. It's your choice. Most of the 'orange' listed foods have an ok level of meat/protein level, some with slightly higher grain content than others (and some with none at all).

Personally, I'm finding my dog is doing pretty well on Skinners Duck & Rice, with some better quality (Applaws, Orijen etc) food mixed in to increase the meat content slightly.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> The 'orange' listed foods aren't bad as such, some of them are pretty good in fact and are only not in the 'green' food band because they don't have as high a meat content as some of the better quality foods.
> 
> You are right that it's food based on wheat to avoid but there is some question about maize too as it's not something that dogs can digest easily. The fact is pretty much all of the foods have some sort of carbohydrate filler in them, from the lowest quality foods with unspecified cereals and maize, to the middle of the range with rice & oats, to the highest quality foods with potatoes.
> 
> ...


I like skinners duck and rice but prefer feeding a grain free diet and a bit higher meat than 20% I have recommended it to some friends, though, who's dogs get on well with it.

I don't like the fact they add vitamin K3 though...


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to try Fishmongers salmon & potato so its same base ingredients as Wafcol but there's more salmon than potato in it. 

I think I'll just get a 1.5kg bag to see if they both like it, its only £6, if JJ is ok on it I'll get a big bag then slowly switch Inca so she's on that by the time her food runs out too. 

If by some chance he's intolerant to anything in that I'll have to rethink and find another. 

Someone told me in our breeders club that collie's don't take high protein well, so maybe just trial and error trying to find one with right level for him and as healthy filler as possible. I figure some kind of potato is better than a grain. 

I'd also consider something like duck, potato and peas. The Bob & Lush one looks nice I thought about the trial pack for 99p as you get £25 off your first bag but then its £39.99 for 7.5kg I think, whereas you get 10kg for £29.99 with Fishmongers.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> I was looking at the meat one too.
> 
> I asked on Collie forum and some have said collies don't do well on too high protein it makes them aggressive after I told them about the dry food index and green been the good ones and the orange and red been the lower quality ones but most of them are feeding foods from orange list and some were recommended Chappie by their vets which is red on here!
> 
> ...


Please don't treat the Index as gospel - it just my opinion, nothing more and nothing less! To be used as a rough guide only


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lol ok, but glad I found Fishmongers, which wouldn't have known about without your index!.. just hope he's ok on it now. 

If protein level is too high for him on that, what would you consider would be next best Sixstar? (fish and potato, or fish & veg based, no grains if possible.. around same price as Fishmongers or less)

The person talking about her collie on breeders group said she had gone to sheepdog centre and been told collies don't tolerate high protein well and she should get her on low protein cos collies shouldn't be on more then 20% and change the brand as it could be colourants and additives. 

Her puppy was being hyper and aggressive when working with sheep and she was wanting it to be a working sheepdog. The food she has her on now though has lot of cereal in and low meat content and would probably be in your 'red' list which I don't particuarly want for JJ if possible. 


Thanks


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I posted about this food yesterday aswell  I think I will try it soon as I have some pennies in the bank! 

I see people are saying collies don't do well with too much protien, does anyone know if collies can be fed raw then? 
abit off topic but just out of curiosity


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

that's what I find confusing the breeder had started him on Raw but bought with her purina beta whose first ingredient is cereal which obviously his body wasn't used to having gone straight from his mothers milk to raw. 

I'm not a fan of handling raw meat. I tend to eat mainly fish and use quorn instead of red meat, though do eat chicken and turkey, usually sunday dinner but tend to buy it pre-cooked.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> lol ok, but glad I found Fishmongers, which wouldn't have known about without your index!.. just hope he's ok on it now.
> 
> If protein level is too high for him on that, what would you consider would be next best Sixstar? (fish and potato, or fish & veg based, no grains if possible.. around same price as Fishmongers or less)
> 
> ...


I do not believe quantity of protein is a problem, it's the _quality_. My dogs have a very high protein diet, but it's all good quality protein from meat, not low grade protein from grain sources.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

what are yours on?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> what are yours on?


Mine are on raw


----------

